# Prostatakrebs > Prostatakrebs und Psyche >  Prostata stanzen lassen

## gotthold

hallo,
wer hat das schon mal machen lassen müssen und hat Erfahrung: Prostata stanzen lassen; über den Damm oder rektal über den Enddarm ?
gibts hinterher Probleme beim wasserlassen ?

----------


## MartinWK

Gotthold, ich denke, dass fast jeder hier im Forum eine Prostatabiopsie hinter sich hat. Viele Erfahrungen siehst du, wenn du über die "Erweiterte Suche" oben rechts nach "Biopsie" suchst, oder unter "myprostate.eu" im Web.
Goldstandard ist zur Zeit die 3D-Fusionsbiopsie nach mpMRT durch den Damm (wobei unter Umständen je nach Anatomie und MRT-Befund auch rektale Stanzen nötig sein können). Leichte Vollnarkose oder umfassende lokale Betäubung inklusive.

----------

